# XXIX SS 29er info summary



## dlongto (May 23, 2007)

XXIX SS 29er spec and info summary

Because I love my XXIX and have been researching posts, I thought I would publish a quick summary of my findings:
The seat post collar clamp is universally disliked and usually replaced with a Salsa 30.0mm
There is general agreement that the headset is marginal
There are mixed opinions about the EBB as well as the Avid BB5 brakes. The opinions are about equal like-to-dislike on either of them. I happen to mostly like the EBB as well as the BB5 brakes.
The hubs are a little heavy but generally give good service. The main weakness seems to be the freehub driver - its sealing is marginal. Those are somewhat difficult to locate, the best source may be Raleigh USA.
Many (as did I) replace the skewers as especially the front is prone to loosen.
The rest of the components are reliable and sturdy, maybe a bit heavy compared to top shelf gear.

Front Hub - Formula DC91, flange dia. 58mm, left offset 23mm, right offset 32mm 220gm (my measurements)
Rear Hub - Formula DC52, flange dia. 58mm, left offset 32mm, right offset 32mm 470gm (from spec's)
WTB Speed Disc 700c is 515gm (my measurement)
Frame wt - 5.25 lbs (2007 size M)
Fork wt - 1175 g. (2007-2008 430mm)
Fork Length - 430mm crown to axle, 40mm rake - sometime in 2008 length grew to 440mm?, 2009=455mm? Several people have replaced their fork for carbon and a few to suspension (you know who you are) to improve the ride. At least one person broke their fork! I am a purist and prefer rigid - that was the main draw for me - non sus corrected.
EBB aftermarket - Bushnell EBB specs are a 2.118in (53.80mm) EBB for 2.120-2.125in (53.85-53.98mm) shells.
Seat Post Collar - 30.0 mm

The WTB rims are easy to convert - one wrap of one inch Gorilla tape, a UST (or ghetto) valve and some sealant. These rims have an awesome bead shelf.

Info/Specs	
http://www.raleighusa.com/downloads/catalogs/

2008	
http://www.raleighusa.com/bikes/mountain/2008-mountain-bikes/xxix-2008/?page=overview 
http://www.raleighusa.com/bikes/mountain/2008-mountain-bikes/xxix-2008/?page=geometry 
http://www.raleighusa.com/bikes/mountain/2008-mountain-bikes/xxix-2008/?page=specs

2009	
http://www.raleighusa.com/bikes/mountain/2009-mountain/xxix/?page=overview 
http://www.raleighusa.com/bikes/mountain/2009-mountain/xxix/?page=geometry 
http://www.raleighusa.com/bikes/mountain/2009-mountain/xxix/?page=specs

2010	
http://www.raleighusa.com/bikes/mountain/xxix/ 
http://www.raleighusa.com/bikes/mountain/xxix/?page=geometry 
http://www.raleighusa.com/bikes/mountain/xxix/?page=specs


----------



## Bluebeat007 (Mar 17, 2004)

Certainly love mine...I did crack the red one but Raleigh warrantied it with one of the newer powder blue ones. The things I've added so far is a Salsa rigid fork, Thomson stem, Thomson set back post, and Titec J-bars. The bike rips!!!!! I just received my Wolfhound frame so the Raleigh will soon be playing second fiddle.


----------



## kalvin06 (Jun 20, 2009)

Great! Thanks for the info. I love mine, fits great and so far has seemed to hold up great to my 230 lbs, but Im not rough on it either. Great bike!


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

I love my XXIX, and ride with several people that also love theirs. My boss has his down to about 23 lbs, and mine is right at 25.8 with the stock wheels (carbon fork :thumbsup: ). I tell people that it is the best bike I have ever owned, and it's the truth. It's not the most expensive bike I've owned or the lightest, but damn does it rip!!


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

*Some more info.....*

The 2007/08 forks were the same. The "suspension corrected" fork came in 2009. (It really was just a longer fork, frame geo has been the same since day one)

After 2007 350mm posts were ditched in favor of 400mm ones.

Sometime after 2007 model year was over the seat tubes were lengthened.

2010 frames will go to a split shell EBB.

In 2010 there will be a limited edition 853 Reynolds XXIX frame offered.

I had both the single speed and geared rigs at one time. They are excellent frames.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

Yep - another XXIX lover here too. Been riding mine since Jan of 2007 and it is pretty much all I ride. I did crack the frame (Driveside chainstay) early this year, and Raleigh had one out to me in less than a week. While I am not a jumper or thrasher, it did have a lot of miles on mostly mid-to-rough trails. I was disappointed that it cracked, but the CS from Raleigh and the local shop was top notch. Mine is mostly stock - have not replaced the "marginal" headset as it still seems to keep working - I removed the caged bearings and put in a lot more loose balls with thick Phil Wood grease - I am betting that helped. Changed crankset to Shimano Deore, stem to Salsa Lip Lock with a Titec Jones J-Bar with cork grips. Hydro Avid Juicy Carbons, but going to migrate to BB7 I think... Really love the rigid - the way I started 30-something years ago now, but the bigger wheels roll over so much better than my old 26" rigids ever did. Damn - that 853 frame sounds pretty slick.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

I love mine. I keep hearing different thing on axle to crown length between 07 and 08. Are they the same? different? 430mm, 440mm or 455? I have an 08 and i think its 440mm but question myself every time i open an xxix thread. Guess i need to measure.


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

i measured the stock fork on my '08 at roughly 440-445mm, which i believe is what the measurement is for the '07's as well. GT might be able to confirm...


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

RedGreen said:


> i measured the stock fork on my '08 at roughly 440-445mm, which i believe is what the measurement is for the '07's as well. GT might be able to confirm...


I could dig into my archives, but 440mm sounds correct.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

This thread should be a sticky since there is no Raleigh forum on this site and every time i ask about one my posts get deleted.


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

The Diesel said:


> This thread should be a sticky since there is no Raleigh forum on this site and every time i ask about one my posts get deleted.


I agree! The XXIX is one of the best values out there, and they have a few other bikes that really aren't bad either. Why did the Raleigh forum get yanked? FC? Gregg?


----------



## dlongto (May 23, 2007)

2007 Fork length was 430. At the start of 2008 the fork was still 430, From what i can gather from other members responses, Raleigh must have made a mid-year change to the fork and it grew to 445 later in 2008.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Dug back into my archives and this is correct as far as 2007/08 axle to crown lengths. Here's a quote from an e-mail and also posted in the comments section of Twenty Nine Inches dated 6/ 6/06: _The actual axle to crown height is 430mm. _(That's info direct from Raleigh_.)
_ 
As for a mid-year change, that is not confirmed info. I would caution the measurements taken by riders as not everyone is measuring axle to crown like the factory does. Could be it's true, but I have my doubts. I'll see if I can get someone's ear at Raleigh to confirm that part.



dlongto said:


> 2007 Fork length was 430. At the start of 2008 the fork was still 430, From what i can gather from other members responses, Raleigh must have made a mid-year change to the fork and it grew to 445 later in 2008.


----------



## kalvin06 (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by The Diesel
This thread should be a sticky since there is no Raleigh forum on this site and every time i ask about one my posts get deleted.



ATBScott said:


> I agree! The XXIX is one of the best values out there, and they have a few other bikes that really aren't bad either. Why did the Raleigh forum get yanked? FC? Gregg?


I have to agree, we need a Raleigh forum too


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

*+1 for the forum resurrection*

I used to post all the time in the old Raleigh forum. I had a Ram 4.0 FS bike. it is why I started on MTBR. It actually was combined with the Diamondback forum and then one day......No mas! It would be really easy for FC to add it back. Have you seen some of the cool SS offerings here here,,and here, in the Raleigh stable? I have an '09 XXIX on the way to my LBS as we speak!


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 14, 2009)

I love mine to..but I am converting it to 1X9 for the winter...wheels are being built now


----------



## zipzit (Aug 3, 2005)

Germany_chris said:


> I love mine to..but I am converting it to 1X9 for the winter...wheels are being built now


I too an considering converting a SS XXIX to 1x9. Anybody know the correct part number for ordering the bolt in hanger drop insert? Know where to get one? This bike will be for the folks we kidnap to join us on local rides. I've had it with kmart bikes falling apart during the ride.

thanks, zip.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Can we make a thread somewhere asking for a Raleigh thread and show how many are interested rather than continuing to pollute the entire SS forum with every single XXIX question. Im sure there will be alot more Raleigh riders with the 2010 line.


----------



## RedGreen (Aug 1, 2007)

zipzit said:


> I too an considering converting a SS XXIX to 1x9. Anybody know the correct part number for ordering the bolt in hanger drop insert? Know where to get one?
> 
> thanks, zip.


Talk to your local shop, they should be able to just call Raleigh and order one over the phone for you. do you have the bike already? because you could just buy a geared one, as Raleigh sells both a SS and a geared XXIX. just wondering


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

zipzit said:


> I too an considering converting a SS XXIX to 1x9. Anybody know the correct part number for ordering the bolt in hanger drop insert? Know where to get one? This bike will be for the folks we kidnap to join us on local rides. I've had it with kmart bikes falling apart during the ride.
> 
> thanks, zip.


The hanger is the same piece that is used on the XXIX+G - I bought one a couple+ years ago, and just went out to check it but the part-numbered bag is gone. Your dealer should be able to get it no problem. The stock hub on my '07 would take 3 cogs with 8-spd spacers at max. I did set it up briefly with a 17-20-24 cog range, and it was kinda nice on some trails at Annadel. I built up a 9-speed rear wheel and used the bike for the Telluride-Moan trip, but it went back to SS and will likely stay there until I decide to use it for another tour.


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 14, 2009)

*Hone=No Der hanger*



zipzit said:


> I too an considering converting a SS XXIX to 1x9. Anybody know the correct part number for ordering the bolt in hanger drop insert? Know where to get one? This bike will be for the folks we kidnap to join us on local rides. I've had it with kmart bikes falling apart during the ride.
> 
> thanks, zip.


I used Hone Hubs and Der...so I don't need a der hanger..and that stuff is HEAVY it'll make me want to convert back..secondly hones rear hub is bolt on I wanted to convert to bolt on anyway.


----------



## Rob M. (Aug 30, 2005)

Hello All,
The part # you are looking for is 32-00-299 which is located on page 45 of the 2009 Raleigh P&A catalog. It is the Der. Hanger for the 07, 08, 09 XXIX + G and 09 XXIX Pro. It also works for a few other Raleigh models. Any Raleigh or Diamondback dealer should be able to tor oder this for you or may have it in stock. 
Happy Trails


----------



## zipzit (Aug 3, 2005)

ATBScott said:


> I built up a 9-speed rear wheel and used the bike for the Telluride-Moan trip, but it went back to SS and will likely stay there until I decide to use it for another tour.


Scott, I've done plenty of epic Moan trips, but it really helps to keep the kids at Grandma's. Bring plenty of lubricant, enjoy the ride. Wear personal protection, of course. (I love tragically placed spelling errors... :thumbsup: )

Seriously, one question for you on your 1x9... did you find the need for a front chain keeper with that setup? (or bash ring / deda dog fang) ?

thanx, 
zip.


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 14, 2009)

http://derailleurhanger.com/raleigh.htm

Number 133


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

zipzit said:


> I too an considering converting a SS XXIX to 1x9. Anybody know the correct part number for ordering the bolt in hanger drop insert? Know where to get one? This bike will be for the folks we kidnap to join us on local rides. I've had it with kmart bikes falling apart during the ride.
> 
> thanks, zip.


Another option is to use a Haro Mary drop out hangar from 2007-2009. Same hangar used as the XXIX.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

@Germany_chris: Good call. The power of the Internet, allows a site such as derailleurhangers to exist. No overhead, just a middleman behind a computer! But it does the job, people seeking something that would otherwise underwhelm a bike shop.


----------



## Germany_chris (Sep 14, 2009)

illnacord said:


> @Germany_chris: Good call. The power of the Internet, allows a site such as derailleurhangers to exist. No overhead, just a middleman behind a computer! But it does the job, people seeking something that would otherwise underwhelm a bike shop.


Your welcome, now it's time for me to go pick up my new wheels.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Anyone know the length of the Truvativ Fire X cranks that come on the 08?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Anyone want to tackle the handling differences between the two rigid fork lengths?


----------



## pentavolvo (Feb 14, 2006)

Absolutely love my XXIX, I worked at a LBS so I put my order in early and had one right at the get go. Have had zero EBB issues, front skewer did loose up in the beginning but I have since just locked it down a bit harder and zero issues. Also have had zero issues with headset and the seatpost collar

Rocked the stock brakes for a year then went to BB7 and Speedial 7 levers, my BB5s were garbage from day one but it was mainly the untrue rotors mine shipped with. I do the chain annually and true the wheels annually, this is the first bike I have kept more then a year, used to buy a new mountain bike every year. 

Not a single complaint other then early bikes had paint chipping issues


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Want to report that the first generation XXIX - using rear Phil Wood high flange SS 135mm rear hubs 3x on deep dish rims, will prevent use of confirmed hydraulic brakes: 1) 2010 Avid Elixir series 2) 2009 Hope Mini Pro X2. 

Brakes confirmed that work are obviously the mechaniclas Avid BB5, BB7 upgrade and hydraulic Magura Louise series which are at least 1/8-1/4" narrower than the Elixir and Mini's but taller.

Reason being, the calipers are too wide on the dishless high and wide single speed flanges and clip the spokes. The unconfirmed possibility that you can syntace space the rotors away from the hubs exists so caliper clears spokes.

@pentavolvo: yes, paint was brittle and chipped on first generation XXIX. Just a great reason to go custom powdercoat.


----------



## Guitar Ted (Jan 14, 2004)

Interestingly, we have sold a couple XXIX's lately at the shop I work at. Both 2009 models. I noticed something odd when I test rode the one I had to assemble. the handling seemed a bit slow. Sooo............

Out came the tape measure and head angle measuring tools.

490mm axle to crown (!!!)

Head angle 70.5 degrees

Okay.........._that explains the handling._ But I didn't think Raleigh went to such an extreme with the rigid fork. In 2007 they have the shortest axle to crown rigid production forks to 2009 having the _longest!_

For what its worth............


----------



## beewee (Mar 17, 2008)

The Diesel said:


> Anyone know the length of the Truvativ Fire X cranks that come on the 08?


Mine had 175mm


----------



## kalvin06 (Jun 20, 2009)

Yep, 175mm is on my '08 as well


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

I think i cracked the drive side chain stay on the inside. Will post pics later. Does Raleigh have any kind of warranty on their frames?


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

The Diesel said:


> I think i cracked the drive side chain stay on the inside. Will post pics later. Does Raleigh have any kind of warranty on their frames?


Sorry to hear! Raleigh has been great for me. I broke two frames, an original and replacement(not my XXiX) and they were wonderful. I think that they have a 5 year warranty on frames or as long as the original owner owns it. so your '08 should be covered


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Well that's good to hear. Are there any replacement fees or anything?


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

I had my XXIX crack in the same spot - on the drive side chainstay, started from where they dimpled the stay for tire clearance, and it ran down under the stay and was starting up the outer side. Raleigh was great and had a replacement to me in a week.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

ATBScott said:


> I had my XXIX crack in the same spot - on the drive side chainstay, started from where they dimpled the stay for tire clearance, and it ran down under the stay and was starting up the outer side. Raleigh was great and had a replacement to me in a week.


Yep, looks like its doing the exact same thing. You described it to a T.


----------



## kalvin06 (Jun 20, 2009)

As long as it is not a full suspension bike you have a lifetime warranty if you are the original purchaser. In the case of your XXIX it should be covered for the entire time you own the bike if you bought it new retail.

Here is the link
http://www.raleighusa.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/08_r_ss_om_guts.pdf


----------



## wookieone (Mar 21, 2006)

*Bushnell*

Anyone running a bushnell EBB in these, seems like it is on the cusp, and I put one in there and it had to thread way way out to clamp, looked not right? I was considering a shim, but would love to hear what Y'all have to say, thanks Jefe


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Took it in today and the LBS said it's cracked. Gonna see if raleigh will cover it.


----------



## slannon (Feb 6, 2007)

The Diesel said:


> Took it in today and the LBS said it's cracked. Gonna see if raleigh will cover it.


Wow -Just checked this out when I should have been working... Mine broke in the same location- Dealer is 45 miles away- Luckily, I work in a weld shop- Been holding up for the last 1.5 years.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Why cant i find any pics besides the ones on their site of the 09 light blue raleighs? I thought 09 was white for some reason. Raleigh says they are sending a light blue frame.


----------



## jmday (Nov 25, 2009)

My 2009 "Alice blue" XXIX last week in rare Georgia snow. I don't think there has ever been a white XXIX...


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

I think that the XXIX Pro was white - very light tubing, basically an XXIX+G with uber parts on a really light frame (True Temper OX tubing if I recall..?)


----------



## ATBScott (Jun 4, 2006)

Diesel - that is almost an exact duplicate of my frame's crack too... (Eidt: Looking at it again it's a mirror image of mine?) Looks like it started from the center of the stay dimple and continued over the stay and was working it's way around the outside. Good thing to catch and it wasn't catastrophic in any of these cases either, it sounds like.


----------



## jmday (Nov 25, 2009)

Ah, yes. The 09 XXIX Pro was white. Reynolds 853 tubing instead of 4130.

ATB Scott, was your cracked frame an 08 (dark blue) like Diesel's?


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

ATBScott said:


> Diesel - that is almost an exact duplicate of my frame's crack too... (Eidt: Looking at it again it's a mirror image of mine?) Looks like it started from the center of the stay dimple and continued over the stay and was working it's way around the outside. Good thing to catch and it wasn't catastrophic in any of these cases either, it sounds like.


I was on a 30ish mile ride and i noticed that the brake kept dragging. I didnt think anything of it cause it does that sometimes and then it will go away. Well it didnt go away and i was unusually tired halfway through the ride. I got home and checked it out, the brakes were straight, spun without rubbing at all, but when i rode it again it would rub. So i looked around and noticed the crack.

jmday. Thats a nice pic. Got any more?It hard to tell the real color with all the snow lol. Im not too hot on the color when shown on Raleigh's site but iv never really seen any in pics or in person. Im planning on powder coating it and voiding the warranty if i dont like it but from the pic you just posted it looks pretty badass.


----------



## jmday (Nov 25, 2009)

Here a couple of pics from about November that may give a better idea of the color. I've really come to like the color--wasn't too thrilled at first. It's pretty nice with some mud on it...


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Yea, i think i might like the color in person, we will see. Those last two pics made me miss the stouts that came on the bike. So much that i just ordered 2 of them for $19.99 each on Performance Bike's site ha ha. I dont care that they weigh 1000g each, they are awesome.


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Got the new frame in and im really diggin the color. First ride on it is tomorrow. 

Question. In 08 the seat tube measured 420mm on the medium but the 09 measures 445. This is what the Raleigh site says. All the other geometry specs are exactly the same. How is this possible and what difference would it make?


----------



## eyescream (Feb 11, 2009)

dlongto said:


> The WTB rims are easy to convert - one wrap of one inch Gorilla tape, a UST (or ghetto) valve and some sealant. These rims have an awesome bead shelf.


Really? Because I have had zero luck with these, doing exactly as you describe. All I end up with is a bunch of spilled sealant and frustration - and I have ridden every rim for the past 8 years tubeless and these are the only ones I have not been able to air up much less seal! I keep putting off buying new rims and relacing the hubs, and i have a problem paying $60 for stan's strips considering they cost less than $1 to make.


----------



## dlongto (May 23, 2007)

eyescream,
You used soap for the beads? One thing i stated doing is inflating with a tube and soaping the beads. Let stand overnight, Pop one bead being carefull to leave the other on, remove the tube, thread in the valve, add latex, soap the bead, inflate. This way you only have a single bead to seat.


----------



## Tobiasp (Oct 11, 2005)

Long time Raleigh rider here. Looking into buying a XXIX Pro frame 2nd hand. Has anyone experienced any cracking on the XXIX Pro frames? Or is all the cracked frames on the Cromoloy 4130 frames?


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

tobiasp: I've only seen/heard one example of an XXIX with a crack and that's posted above. The XXIX is a stout-ass frame!


----------



## TheRealKTrain (Jun 14, 2009)

anyone know retail on the '10 Neon green XXIX?


----------



## Ike Turner (Dec 20, 2006)

Good stuff. If this is "the" tread then perhaps we repeat the discussion regarding Phil and Carver Eccentrics as well. I couldn't find it

Does anyone happen to know the thread size for the 2 Bottom Bracket screws?

I read that some here have replaced stock with steel screws and a bigger head for leverage?


----------



## roscoe1971 (Jun 6, 2009)

TheRealKTrain said:


> anyone know retail on the '10 Neon green XXIX?


875.00


----------



## The Diesel (Apr 4, 2008)

Was looking for some raleigh info and came across our old raleigh thread so i though id post a couple pics of the new bike. I cracked the 08 frame a while back and raleigh sent me an 09 frame. I didnt care for the color at first but i dig it now. Its still holding strong and im still lovin it. I didnt jump it at this park, its just one of the stops on one of my regular routes.


















What do you guys think about the 2011 XXIX? Looks pretty sweet.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

roscoe1971 said:


> 875.00


Just picked up a leftover for $549


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

2011 Raleigh XXIX belt drive. Might need three hands to tension the belt though.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

I just picked up a 2009 XXiX in pretty good shape. But I do hear the rear hub bearing a bit and might have to replace it soon. Just to be sure, this would be a 135mm rear hub right? Are the bearings available for the stock hubs or should I just get a new hub. Thanks in advance and your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Biohazard74 said:


> Just to be sure, this would be a 135mm rear hub right? Are the bearings available for the stock hubs or should I just get a new hub.


in 2009, that's almost certainly a 135x10 hub. I'd start by pulling the freehub off and finding out which bearing is going out. probably the drive-side main hub bearing. They often have a tiny, thin sealed bearing in there. you should be able to replace it with a bearing of identical dimensions that you can identify with the four-digit code on the rubber shield of the bearing. it's very likely a 6902 bearing, but confirm visually before you buy anything.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

mack_turtle said:


> in 2009, that's almost certainly a 135x10 hub. I'd start by pulling the freehub off and finding out which bearing is going out. probably the drive-side main hub bearing. They often have a tiny, thin sealed bearing in there. you should be able to replace it with a bearing of identical dimensions that you can identify with the four-digit code on the rubber shield of the bearing. it's very likely a 6902 bearing, but confirm visually before you buy anything.


 Thanks man. I was looking for the info everywhere and couldn't find anything on those hubs. Going to go take that thing apart now. Thanks again 👍


----------

